# a new feral fan



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I just saw this in the local paper. Looks like the ferals have a new fan.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's important to start them young!
My son informed me, over Thanksgiving, that he was going to need counseling after all the Pigeon feedings..rescues... medicating and cleaning I have forced upon him. It's a good thing his new health plan pays for therapy.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

There can never be enough good press about our columbid buddies....this is the kind of article I love to see....


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Garye said:


> I just saw this in the local paper. Looks like the ferals have a new fan.


that is so sweet!my daughter can relate to this shes pigeon crazy,in our paper i read a nice story of a shop in edinburgh who have "adopted "a feral pigeon called"stumpy"(has missing foot),stumpy calls into shop doorway and is being well fed!nice to know people care


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Hey, one of my flock of pigeons is named Stumpy as well - for the same reason!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I've never seen a pigeon with a missing foot - hopefully I never will. But yeah, you've got to start'em young. That way when they grow up, they'll appreciate pigeons!


----------

